# Im Getting a New 75g soon, need suggestions



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, im finally moving into the basement bedroom of the house (only 15) and im looking for suggestions for getting a pair of larger aggressive cichlids, i was think maybe trying for a pair of Freddies or motaguenses, being that they max at 12". any other suggestions on large aggressive cichlids that i could get away with a pair in a 75g? i want something that males will attain 12", as far as females size doesnt matter to me.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

RD, green terrors, JD, or my personal favorites...

FLOWERHORNS  (bring on the flames)


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL, flowerhorns are my favorite fish to, i have 8 already, i need some change!


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

haha. mice. what kind do you have?

if you want large and agressive, you might look into a wolf, or some terrors


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

wolfs get way to big, 24" minimum size for males...no.

what kind of flowerhorns? mostly just ZZ, my best one is a ZZM, then i have a really low grade Kamfa and a Rose Queen, couple of faded ZZ, im in the process of importing a Tan King Kamfa to me but cant get a way to be able to legally ship it through the border.

im thinking maybe, as much as everyone here will tell me no, i may try for a pair of Black Belts or Jags, i know the males get 16" in both, but i have yet to see one over 12" in either,


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Do a Salvini pair! 

I can hook you up with some fry if you want! :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

red snooks????


----------



## Fire Fish (Sep 23, 2004)

Jaguar pair, they'll look nice if you aquascape the tank. Though your aquascaping might be for naught seeing as most, if not all, large cichlids will mess with things.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

See if you can track down some cubans (_Nandopsis tetracantha_)??


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i wish i could track down some Haitiensis but i doubt that will happen, though they are one of my favorite CA cichlids  but they are expensive!

thanx for all the replys guys, do you guys think a pair of Jags would fit permanently in this tank?

LOL cichlid lover, if i was to get a pair of Salvini i would get a 50 and use the male i already own LOL which is looking nice BTW.

whoever said Red Bay Snooks, im not really into those guys to be honest with you, they are nice fish but something i would want in a CA community as opposed to a main fish  thanx for the suggestion though, they are nice fish.



> Jaguar pair, they'll look nice if you aquascape the tank. Though your aquascaping might be for naught seeing as most, if not all, large cichlids will mess with things.


trust me man, i know, cichlids are horrible! LOL

keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

At least around here, cubans are much easier to find than haiti's ... I think they are much prettier too.

Blackbelts and jags could stay there a good long while, but not for life. They do slow down growth once around the 10-12" mark, but they do still grow. It might last a couple years with a compatible pair, less if they aren't.

What about robertsoni? Ever see *TFG*'s??? The blue is stunning and they get a good size (his is 9" if I remember correctly). Anything in that genus is nice though, the sand sifters, _Astatheros_. _A. nourissati_ is also amazing looking.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd say that jags, snooks, and blackbelts get too big for a 75. I would go with a pair of freddy's. I just picked one up yesterday and couldn't be happier with it. Or you could take my supermean red devil texas hybrid and find it a nice female flowerhorn so it leaves my new favorite fish alone!(joking btw)


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> At least around here, cubans are much easier to find than haiti's ... I think they are much prettier too.
> 
> Blackbelts and jags could stay there a good long while, but not for life. They do slow down growth once around the 10-12" mark, but they do still grow. It might last a couple years with a compatible pair, less if they aren't.
> 
> What about robertsoni? Ever see *TFG*'s??? The blue is stunning and they get a good size (his is 9" if I remember correctly). Anything in that genus is nice though, the sand sifters, _Astatheros_. _A. nourissati_ is also amazing looking.


i had a robertsoni before, heres a pic of my old one

















there nice, but not the aggression level nor size im looking for, thank for the suggestion though!

i dunno why i like the haitiensis better, most people like the cubans, i love the haitiensis fins!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> LOL cichlid lover, if i was to get a pair of Salvini i would get a 50 and use the male i already own LOL which is looking nice BTW.


Ok. It was just a suggestion! But the pair would work for life in the 75 gal! :dancing:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i was pretty sure they would get to big for the 75, actually i knew they would, but i just love the markings on those Jags and the Black Belts have always been a favorite of mine.

you know, after thinking about it, maybe ill stick with th Nandopsis genus, and probably Cubans as i here that haitiensis are difficult as babies and tend to get bloat, i mean, bloat is preventable i know, but i dont trust myself.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> > LOL cichlid lover, if i was to get a pair of Salvini i would get a 50 and use the male i already own LOL which is looking nice BTW.
> 
> 
> Ok. It was just a suggestion! But the pair would work for life in the 75 gal! :dancing:


LOL they dont get big enough! hehehe


----------

